# The BEST arrow



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm switching arrows this year and need to know what's out there. I am now shooting the Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575 with 100 gr. tips. It's been a great arrow, and if there is nothing better out there then I'll just stick with what I have.

Has anyone used/tried the Easton N-Fused arrows yet? They seem like a great arrow. I was thinking about switching to them but want to do my homework on them first. They seem technologically superior, but that may just be the marketing talking! I'd like some real live actual input from someone who has shot them.

If they aren't the best thing out there, what is?!? I know there will be varied opinions on this, but I would like to hear a discussion about it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The *best* arrow has long been forgotten and pushed aside like dirty laundry. 

Real, live, dense, hit like a truck, wood arrows. And no, they wont shatter in a compound. Unless you shoot broken, cracked arrows like epek did.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Got to recomend Easton  . I think the Easton N-Fused is a great choice. I shot the regular Axis shafts for the last four years with great results and I think the new N-Fused is even better. The smaller OD really helps with penatration and the shaft is very durable. Give them a try I think you will like them!

Mark


----------



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

The thing that draws me to these N-Fused arrow is the thinner diameter without losing weight and the thicker carbon walls. Seems to me like they would be much more durable... and that doesn't even take into account the "nanotechnology" hooplah


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Next time you have an Axis or N-fused in your hand, hold a bend in it for about 15 seconds and see what happens! THEY BEND!!!! Stick with Gold Tip Pro hunters and you can't go wrong.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

CP1 knows what he is talking bout!!!!


----------



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm actually hearing that from more and more ppl. as my research is going on.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Mr. Memmott... I've had to dust off a few of my Axis... they're built like a **** tank. The new N-Fused technology... just makes them stronger.. more durable. New and improved manufacturing technology along with improved chemical makeup of the resins for bonding the carbon have resulted in one tough product. Trust me... at our 3-D league, some have definitely gotten a workout. :lol: I would be worried about continuing to shoot others, including the Gold Tips I wound up throwing away after a few personal shooting tests. They just weren't cutting it for me with MY setup. Doesn't mean its a terrible arrow to shoot with yours. I haven't done the bend test... that being said, I wonder how much real life application a 15 second bend actually has as far as arrow performance is concerned. If you're bending arrows for fifteen seconds, perhaps you'd be better off shooting a fiberglass shaft thats going to let you twist it into a pretzel before you hunt with it. :lol: or... a new quiver certainly would be in order. Seriously... I doubt many of us are going to put that kind of stress on an arrow before sending it on its way to the 10 ring so take that with a grain of salt. I guess I'd rather have an arrow bend than one that shatters.... :idea:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Bent arrows and shattered arrows end up in the same place, the garbage can. So, lets go to two good arrows side by side, both in good shooting shape, what are you actually looking for. I base my decission on this: An arrow can be made like a tank, but it then weighs like a tank. Any arrow that hits something hard is going to have adverse effects, so durability has never been why I choose an arrow, so here is why I choose Gold Tip. It all has to do with accuracy. And since consitant accuracy at multi distances is the key, I use a lighter arrow for speed. When a bow releases an arrow, ALL of the energy the bow is designed to start transfers to the arrow. The Gold Tip wrap and design absorbs more energy than any arrow I have yet found, meaning that when the arrow gets whacked in the but and starts it's holy crap down the range, it corrects quicker and along the path of nock travel quicker, thus moving faster forward and slower or hardley any at all dolphining or wobbeling. The quicker an arrow can get to perfect areodynamic flight, the better, and slo mo tests prove that the gold tip weave/ wrap performs this test best. Thus my choice. I will tell you right now, Tim Gillingham does not shoot Gold Tip because he works there, he tests more than anyone I know, and he works at Gold Tip, because he shoots the best arrow he can find.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well said EPEK!


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Epek said it all. Stick with the Gold tips they are a great arrow.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my gold tips. EASTon are to hevy. I have had no probloms with gold tips. with easton I have had to many problom.


----------



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

Well Said Epek!!! You know, I think I'll stick with the ole "If it Ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality. I've shot Gold Tip for years, killed animals with them, and they've always more than done the job I need them to do. Thanks for the input though, it really helped me decide to stick with my Gold Tip 5575s!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know at the first I stated that wood arrows are my choice and they still are, but I have shot carbon arrows too. Gold Tips are a very good arrow for all the reasons stated by epek. I have also shot Carbon Express with very good results.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Tex is a closet carbon lover, he just shoots wood to argue!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How did Gold Tip and Carbon Express do at Gold Cup this last weekend?? What about the Arizona Cup? Just askin... :lol: Oh wait... the top shooters were all shooting Easton. Hmmmm. 8) Anyone ever run a Gold Tip past an X-10 for weight difference?? What about an ACC? Redlines?? What about the new Axis? I'd venture a guess that it hasn't been done, at least not by anyone that is so sure Gold Tip is better. Greg maybe... what do the GPI work out to with the good arrows Greg?? I am actually curious.... People that say Eastons are too heavy obviously haven't weighed many Easton arrows... and quite honestly, if weight was an issue that would make you look elsewhere, then why would stone cold killers like Tex :wink: be an advocate of heavy, slow arrows over superlight blazing fast knitting needles? The funny thing is that Easton gives such a wide variety of choices that you can shoot whatever you want and get a quality arrow from our heavier shafts (FMJ's), all the way down to shafts so light you probably actually wouldn't want to hunt with them. They're fast... very much so, but not made for hunting. Also, durability has to be an issue... why would it not be? I would rather shoot a woven carbon design over a wrapped sheet of carbon any day. Check out two broken arrows from Easton and somewhere else and you'll see what I mean. Durability and a design for stability, at least in my mind, will help deliver a more solid arrow when that hard contact is made with an animal. You want something that packs a punch?? Pultrusion vs wrapped fibers... its no contest. Thin weak walls that are baked to a brittle stiffness isn't what I'm looking for in a hunting arrow. I'd be worried to touch them against anything, or risk having an Epek style blowup... I'd prefer to just nock an arrow and shoot without that concern. Also the smaller diameter shafts from Easton offer better penetration than the big round, wrapped carbon shafts (about on par with some of our aluminums actually) while the thicker core helps maintain the integrity of the construction, ensuring you don't get blowups or shattering on contact with well, pretty much anything other than iron. (those of you who have shot the maiden at the Easton range know what I'm talking about). :lol: Have any of you that bring up all these Easton issues either ever shot Eastons or looked at any actual arrow specs to compare things like OD, GPI, straightness tolerances and things like that? To me it seems like more herd mentality than folks who have actually put in the time to find out why one arrow is supposedly better than another. Do some research on some of these issues and I think some folks would be quite surprised at what they'd find.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The debate on which arrows arrows are 'better' is akin to arguing which bow is better, or which truck is better. truth is, there are SEVERAL arrow manufacturers that make high quality shafts. I have used Gold Tip ever since I switched to carbon from aluminum. I am seriously leaning toward switching to FMJ for my LE elk hunt because I want a fairly heavy arrow that will store MORE energy than a lighter arrow, that is based on physics. I also like the small diameter feature of the FMJ's. I realise their are employees of Easton ans Gold Tip doing the majority of the debate. Maybe CP1 and RiverRat can 'sell' me on which arrow to use along with the EPIC broadhead for my hunt. Let's see who is the 'better' salesman. 8) I will enjoy the PM's and the public banter from both sides. Tex, don't bother with trying to sell me a dozen wood arrows, that will be for next year, right now I am only thinking of my elk hunt. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex, don't bother with trying to sell me a dozen wood arrows,


You can't afford my wood arrows. :roll: :twisted:

I don't know for sure but it sounds like RR is a 20 year veteran employee for Easton with several "Salesman of the Month" awards to his name. C'mon Cody, get out yer fact book and lets hear what you've got to say about Gold Tip.

RR, what the hell are you doing at Easton when you could be down at Low Book Sales making millions selling used cars?  I mean hell, If you can make Easton Arrows sound that good you could probably sell Cow**** to a dairy farmer. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I don't know for sure but it sounds like RR is a 20 year veteran employee for Easton with several "Salesman of the Month" awards to his name. C'mon Cody, get out yer fact book and lets hear what you've got to say about Gold Tip. RR, what the hell are you doing at Easton when you could be down at Low Book Sales making millions selling used cars?  I mean hell, If you can make Easton Arrows sound that good you could probably sell Cow**** to a dairy farmer. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess thats what happens when you're super curious and try to find out everything you can about the product you're supposed to be representing. I have actually turned into kind of an info vacuum there at work, just trying to figure out everything I can about Easton arrows. I'm actually a horrible salesman (I think anyway... too honest about stuff I'm selling, ie, tire salesman job at Montgomery Ward that I hated) but try to know the stuff I use... I really am curious about the specs compared to Gold Tip... I don't have any info on their test info right handy but I'll ask our tech guys at work and see if I can pick their brain... I know they're huge into testing things in the "lab" so I'm sure they have done some sort of comparisons. I'm only trying to say don't count out Easton arrows... they're good also and Pro is right, there are several companies offering great products. Thats why I said earlier that GT arrows weren't working well with my personal setup but if the guy asking is shooting them and they're grouping well out of his bow, then definitely use what works for you. Pro, I do think you'll like those FMJ shafts. I'm actually shooting last years Axis shafts right now and I like em. I'll be hunting with those this year I think. On the FMJ's that carbon core, outer alloy shell will definitely pack a bit more punch for your bigger animals like elk and we've had a bunch of people asking about those shafts for their Africa trips. I actually heard somebody suggest the other day that buying a FMJ and putting a small diameter target shaft in it to give it more weight might work to offset a huge broadhead for things like cape buffalo and things like that. I don't know about any of the feasability of that suggestion... just thought it was pretty inventive. I won't be shooting you any PM's about arrows Pro... I just know paper info at this point and you'd be better off talking to somebody like Mark M who actually has been with the company for quite a while. Cody at Sportsmans can also give great info on our arrows too... that guy really knows a lot, as does Logan Wilde that I work with... man, its been a huge help having them there so they can answer all my "stupid new guy" questions and point out things about arrows and manufacturing techniques that I'd never have considered before.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat, you have done a ton of research and learned all of the "sales" points in order to put food on your table. I don't believe GT sends you any checks. I have the unique perspective of knowing the inventor of the GT arrows, and have seen many tests and have had many things explained to me about the dynamic of arrow shafts. I was shooting the Easton ACC's and thinking that I had the best arrow shaft available at the time, mid 1990's. When I started comparing these well established shafts, top of the line in my mind at the time, I switched to GT's and have never looked back.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I started shooting the GT and switched to the beman ICS arrows. Loved the ics better then the GT. I was hooked up with some Fmj last year. Hated them. They broke so easily. I heard about guys hitting elk with them in the shoulder and having the arrows explode with little to no penetration. This year I am going back to the GT's as the bemans are costing me more money. I have shot both GT and bermans at trees and rocks and both have done very well. If money was not an issue I would get the bemans hands down. The only issues I have with the bemans is the camo arrows are very very hard to pull out of targets.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have shot Bemans for quite a few years and they have served me quite well. Tex helped me make some cedar shaft arrows for my long bow which were nice, but too much work for a dozen arrows. He made me up a bunch of Bemans with the woodgrain and I think they actually shoot better than the wood ones did. I really think most of the companies are pretty competitive and all strive to build great products.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

boy...all this hype over the new fangled version of a flippin stick has me wondering how i ever put any animals on the ground with my 2314 XX75's :?

on a serious note: i have been out of the stick flippin "thing" for quite awhile but im planning on getting back into it, if my shoulder will let me. (it seems as though my boy has found a new interest to dump my..._er_..._um_ his allowance money into) please, could some of you enlighten me to some of the updated products. beit youth bows/shafts ect...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Longgun, I have seriously considered dusting off some of my XX78 2317's for my elk hunt. I want to have no doubt in my equipment when I pull back on a record book bull. I mainly switched to carbon when I started shooting leagues and tournaments, mostly for the durability.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Longgun said:


> boy...all this hype over the new fangled version of a flippin stick has me wondering how i ever put any animals on the ground with my 2314 XX75's :?
> 
> on a serious note: i have been out of the stick flippin "thing" for quite awhile but im planning on getting back into it, if my shoulder will let me. (it seems as though my boy has found a new interest to dump my..._er_..._um_ his allowance money into) please, could some of you enlighten me to some of the updated products. beit youth bows/shafts ect...


Well if you have shoulder issues I would look into any of the single cam bows. I won't mention the big one since I don't condone them :wink: J/K. Or you can look at some of the faster ones that let you get more speed with less poundage. I would think any of the single cam bows out there set from 50-60 lbs will fit you just fine. Go and shoot some of these then go find a used one online somewhere. you will easily save $400-$500. Then get yourself a good fallaway rest. I would suggest the limbdriver from vapor trail. I think the rest will make or break a bow. You can pick up a decent 3-5 pin sight for cheap online or at the sports stores. Cobra is a good lower end brand that won't break the bank. Make sure you get a wrist sling. You don't want to grip the bow when you shoot it. It should be able to fall forward on the shoot and the wrist sling will prevent you dropping it. If you are going to shoot a release look into any of them that use a rope or strap to connect the head to the wrist strap. These will cause less torque on the string for improved accuracy. And finish it off with a nice little stabilizer that is 8-12" long and weighs 8-12 oz for vibration and noise dampening. If you are going to use a bow mounted quiver I would look at the fuse sidekick stabilizer. They are a little spendy but they offset the quiver weight very well and I love mine.

Anyway these are my suggestions to you.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Greg... thats got to be awesome to know the creator of the GT arrows and be able to pick his brain on all things archery. Its certainly true... GT doesn't send me a check but I am just curious (probably not a good thing) about other arrows.. oddly enough I asked about some things today and got nowhere. I don't know why that is but I'll keep digging because... well, I just want to know. I think our product engineering guy I'm familiar with is out of town but I'll bug him when he gets back. How do you guys like those XX75's? I've never shot aluminums but we sell a ton of em so they must be ok... Lots of guys shoot them at the league. Some of em look like they're shooting culvert pipes compared to some of the carbon shafts. :lol: Beman is a good product too it seems like. I've been told that the Bemans are the grab and go carbons... pretty simple, no muss, no fuss, just a solid dependable carbon arrow. Those carbons with the wood grain wrap look pretty sweet... the MFX. Haven't ever messed with em much and so far, I've not taken a warranty call on a Beman shaft. Granted.. its been two months. All I know is there is more to this freakin sport than any one of us will probably ever know and as much as the industry and the technology changes, there will always be something new to mess with and try out. The bad thing is when you get one thing working for you and all of a sudden technology goes whizzing by and they (whoever) quit making your arrow... DOH!!! Folks aren't real happy when that happens...


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

After many years in the arrow business I have learned that my greatest sales tool is the testimony of the countless people shooter our arrows! I have seen and been part of many different arrow tests involving all brands of arrows! In a controlled environment it is very easy to see the good and bad points that each arrow brings to the table and why one should be shooter it! Is a heavier arrow better than a light one, is an aluminum better than carbon, is a skinny diameter better than a bigger, is an aluminum core better than all carbon, is a wound shaft better than a wrapped, ETC! There are many different scenerios that we could go over, and many different reasons we could argue about why we should shoot one brand over another- but I think it would result in some of us ending up talking out our butts and confusing more people than we should. I will however tell you why I love Gold Tip's and why I choose to shoot them! 
An arrow doesn't really do the killing, it is rather the device that delivers the killing blow- Having said that I would have to say that accuracy is the most important thing I look for, and Yes Tex accuracy is more important than weight but I think you already know that! With a Gold Tip arrow I can achieve what I am looking for. First off a pro hunter has a straightness of +/_ .001 and a weight tolerance of +/_ .05 grains per DZ ( industry leading)- second I can get the perfect spined shaft for any bow I choose to use ( a gold tip shaft has the highest grade graphite you can get for a carbon arrow thus making its memory and recovery time better and faster than the competition) Third the weight on a gold tip shaft is such that I can either choose an ultralight or a standard hunting shaft and be just fine achieving good speed and still have all the durability I need at whatever poundage I choose to shoot. Adding this all up I feel I have the most accurate delivery device that I can possibly have. We could go into the target side of things but for now I will leave it at hunting! PRO I will PM you later on a killing device for that monster bull I know you are going to whack! I would love to share some of my tricks to tweek things or help anyone wiht any questions you might have. Gold Tip arrows are very easy to tune so before anyone gets frustrated give me a shout and I will do what I can to help!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

CP1... I had a coworker, Logan sitting here and I asked him about your claims on the Gold Tip. He just said to ask if GT are so straight with such tight weight tolerance in grains per inch, they should be the most accurate shafts manufactured right?? I'm honestly curious too about what you have to say.... because I trashed all my GT arrows (should have kept them to test em out). I will admit my only 'hood was with a Gold Tip arrow. 8) If the GT are that accurate in hunting shafts why wouldn't more tournament shooters be shooting lighter, straighter Gold Tip arrows as well? I also was told that we've tested the +\- .001 straightness GT against the +\- .001 Easton and there was a discrepancy in what was claimed and what was actually the degree of straightness in the arrows... and it wasn't on Easton's part. This was just told to me by one of our product engineers. Now being pretty much average Joe shooter... I don't know that I'd put much weight in a thousandth difference of an inch of thickness... that is paper thin right?? Asking just as a hunter and not a competitors employee... how big of a difference is that going to make in a real time hunting situation? If you were going to try and convince somebody that they should buy your arrow over somebody else's... what would you say the degree of accuracy would be between an arrow that is .001 straight and one that is say.. even .005? Again, just asking for curiousity's sake.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> CP1... I had a coworker, Logan sitting here and I asked him about your claims on the Gold Tip. He just said to ask if GT are so straight with such tight weight tolerance in grains per inch, they should be the most accurate shafts manufactured right?? I'm honestly curious too about what you have to say.... because I trashed all my GT arrows (should have kept them to test em out). *I will admit my only 'hood was with a Gold Tip arrow. * 8) If the GT are that accurate in hunting shafts why wouldn't more tournament shooters be shooting lighter, straighter Gold Tip arrows as well? I also was told that we've tested the +\- .001 straightness GT against the +\- .001 Easton and there was a discrepancy in what was claimed and what was actually the degree of straightness in the arrows... and it wasn't on Easton's part. This was just told to me by one of our product engineers. Now being pretty much average Joe shooter... I don't know that I'd put much weight in a thousandth difference of an inch of thickness... that is paper thin right?? Asking just as a hunter and not a competitors employee... how big of a difference is that going to make in a real time hunting situation? If you were going to try and convince somebody that they should buy your arrow over somebody else's... what would you say the degree of accuracy would be between an arrow that is .001 straight and one that is say.. even .005? Again, just asking for curiousity's sake.


I will also admit that I was standing next to him when he "hooded" his Gold Tip. The bad thing was, he was aiming at a completely different target. :mrgreen:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Man I've been doing this since the 2117 was the thing that everybody shot no matter what.
I swithced to the ACC but soon came to realize that with the arrow and broadhead that I may just as well be flipping a $20.00 bill in to the air. I shot the PSE lines for a few years with good results.

We have two local manufacturers in the area that produce above average arrows. I can tell you that I currently shoot one and will be switching to the other as soon as I can budget for
my first dozen. Durability ( and I ain't talking about my split nock fiasco, that was my fault )
says a lot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I will also admit that I was standing next to him when he "hooded" his Gold Tip. The bad thing was, he was aiming at a completely different target. :mrgreen:


Nice one wise acre.... :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the info alpine, see'n how i havnt drawn a string on an animal since 1993...im very behind the times, thanks for the brief update. although the performance at the time i was getting on an average 40yd shot with those 2314's wasnt anything to be ashamed of.

Pro, i wouldnt blame you one **** bit if you shot them. theyre tough as hell, but you mention the carbons being durable also...so why switch?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Both East and GT are a great arrow, personally I shoot GT's but wouldn't turn down FMJ's if given to me or if my wallet ends up putting on a few pounds. Just make sure you shoot a good straight arrow and don't shoot those old dusty arrows in your closet that haven't seen light since 89 and you'll be ok!!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> We have two local manufacturers in the area that produce above average arrows.


I am 100% positive that most of the Easton shafts are made right here in Salt Lake City  . I am not sure about the Gold tips aren't they made in Mexico :shock: ?

Really as was mentioned above it is great that archers and bowhunters have lots of great choices for equipment. The compitition between bow and arrow manufactures have made for some quality products and improvements by all companies. I am not going to attack GT or any other arrow comapany they have a loyal following because they make a product that bowhunters and archers like. I am going to defend Easton though. I have been a employee here for 19+ years so yes I might be biased but I enjoy working here and proud to work for Easton.

As far as the claims that Axis shafts will take a bend after flexing them for 15 seconds I tried flexing some of my own axis shafts that I am currantly shooting and all of them measured the same as they did before flexing when measured full length. All of them where below .006 tir after flexing them, they are still below .006 tir after shooting them for about 4 months. As far as the rumors of FMJ's exploding on the shoulder of an elk I have not seen any of those shafts come in for warranty. I am not saying it is not happening but I have not seen any come in for that problem. FMJ's are pretty popular for guys chasing the bigger stuff such as elk and moose. Fred Eichler and Randy Ulmer has had some great sucsess with those shafts on bigger game.

Easton had been around for 85 years and is the leader in high quality shafts for hunting and target and they are made right here in Utah and the USA and most other arrow companies can't make that claim as they have gone to out of the USA for production. Most of the olympic medals in archery has been won with Easton shafts, Dave Cousins recently set a new FITA world record with Easton/Hoyt equipment.

Anyway I guess all I am saying is yes there are lots of other arrow companies out there and they make good products but anyone looking for new equipment has to look close at Easton products.

Mark


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> As far as the rumors of FMJ's exploding on the shoulder of an elk I have not seen any of those shafts come in for warranty. I am not saying it is not happening but I have not seen any come in for that problem


It was not a rumor. He did not send the shaft back in. He did not pay for the arrow nor did he complian about it. It was a bad placed shot on the elk that I think all arrows would have done the same. He still uses the FMJ and still swears by them. FYI the elk did go down with the shot. That says good things about the FMJ to me. I am still a Beman guy so I guess that makes me a Easton guy, but the GT's are cheaper to buy.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I recently traded some FMJ's for GT's for two reasons, the FMJ's are quite a bit heavier and secondly they BEND! I have one of my buddy's FMJ's from last year that missed low and it is no longer straight. The only carbons I have ruined are from some recent 'hoods' so I am now spot shooting! The 'BEST' arrow is the one you can afford!!!!!!
kth


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

GT's for me, tough as nails, I had one that I shot 3 deer with before breaking it in half on my elk. Not to mention several that were fired into trees and surivied, plus a few shots in the backstop down at the league.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> wileywapati said:
> 
> 
> > We have two local manufacturers in the area that produce above average arrows.


I am 100% positive that most of the Easton shafts are made right here in Salt Lake City  . I am not sure about the Gold tips aren't they made in Mexico :shock: ?


> Gold tips are made in utah to. there down in lehi.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

EPEK definetley knows his stuff and WILL be using his broadhead one way or another this hunting season. Very well put Mr. R.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Gold tips are made in utah to. there down in lehi.


Have you seen the plant there?? Or are you going off of the info saying they're "based" here locally? 8) Not that it matters...if you want to shoot GT, shoot GT. There are some things that neither side is going to be able to come out with for the sake of "trade secrets" and industry competition. I was told today by a couple of our engineers/product development folks... sometimes it comes down to what your wallet can tolerate, leading some to GT or Beman, the rest of the time its a crap shoot and actually for most folks who don't want to think so much about everything, its all personal preference.

I actually ran the flex test today too Mark and with an all carbon, there's nothing to that. Aluminum, well yeah, its going to flex a lot more than a carbon... which is why perhaps the FMJ will hold a bit of a curve if you flex it far enough. But a pure carbon... well, I actually counted to 20 with my Axis, just to be sure. Then I went out and shot a group about the size of a coffee can lid on a 60 yard buffalo target as part of the "shoot test" for that bowhunter education class I just finished up. That works for me... because I won't be shooting any further than 40 yards if I can help it this year.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I kill stuff, lots of stuff, I hunt all year long, I have to use a arrow that will perform at home and in the field. You will always find a Gold Tip arrow in my quiver. -North Slope-


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

This doesn't have any place in this argument, but all carbon technology exists because of Gold Tip. If he would have had his patent done better, every carbon arrow made would be Gold Tip, no one knew how to wrap carbon into arrows before Marvin developed this technology and although much money is spent on r&d, there hasn't been a need for much developement, the existing wrap for all Gold Tip arrows is the best way to absorb and transfer the energy with the least effect on the transfer. Quite honestly the only difference in production is spine, and ultrilight wraps. Every other difference from hunters to pro's, is tolerences. Those tolerences are measured on full length uncut arrow shafts. If you cut your arrow out of the middle of the shaft (cut off both ends) you get pro tolerences on almost every one of their shafts. I put a lot of effort in matching up my components and do the best I can to perfectly match arrow weight. I shoot a five hundred spined arrow, but at my arrow length (which is to short to properly measure exact spine) I end up with a bit stiffer shaft than the full length spine measurement. Durability is near impossible to measure, and any arrow that withstands a blow does and the ones that blow up or get the insert pouned in or blow off the back on the nock area don't. Dependabilty is the key, and I could not see trading my current set up which includes ultrilight pro 500 GT's.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

north slope said:


> I kill stuff, lots of stuff, I hunt all year long, I have to use a arrow that will perform at home and in the field. You will always find a Gold Tip arrow in my quiver. -North Slope-


Hi, I'm idiotwithabow, and when it comes time for me to kill animals I turn to my Gold Tip arrows. Gold Tip, the toughest arrow you'll ever shoot. -idiotwithabow, and goldtip arrows. :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="north slope":113tbxwj]I kill stuff, lots of stuff, I hunt all year long, I have to use a arrow that will perform at home and in the field. You will always find a Gold Tip arrow in my quiver. -North Slope-


Hi, I'm idiotwithabow, and when it comes time for me to kill animals I turn to my Gold Tip arrows. Gold Tip, the toughest arrow you'll ever shoot. -idiotwithabow, and goldtip arrows. :wink:[/quote:113tbxwj]Mine is a way better commercial than yours.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Gold tips are made in utah to. there down in lehi.
> ...


If it doesn't matter to you then why are you bringing it up???? :?: I'm not telling any one what arrows to shoot, if they want shoot Easton, Gold Tips, or even Cabela's. . . . be my guest. I'm just giving my preference. I gave my input and that's about all your going to get out of me. :mrgreen: Here is the info I went off of. . . .

Corporate Offices
Gold Tip, Inc.
368 South Gold Tip Drive
Orem, UT 84058
Phone 801-229-1666
Fax: 801-229-1675

And I apologize I said Lehi and they are in Orem.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> If it doesn't matter to you then why are you bringing it up???? :?: I'm not telling any one what arrows to shoot, if they want shoot Easton, Gold Tips, or even Cabela's. . . . be my guest. I'm just giving my preference. I gave my input and that's about all your going to get out of me. :mrgreen: Here is the info I went off of. . . .
> 
> Corporate Offices
> Gold Tip, Inc.
> ...


Thanks... kinda what I figured. 8) Hey Greg... Thanks for posting up all that... gives me more things to ask questions about at work. I'm sure they're sick of it but hey, now I want to know.


----------

